# Who is the most important person for you?



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

We are getting older every day, we have loved ones, friends, children.
But what person do you like most?
I say it's my mother, I talk to her every day and I can not imagine my life without her.
I have a bond with my mother so much that even sometimes she knows how I feel .even when she is away from me

Her song...i adore her!


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

James. We've been together most of our lives. I can't imagine taking a breath without him.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> James. We've been together most of our lives. I can't imagine taking a breath without him.


I understand, My neighbor has just lost her husband they were together for 35 years I found it brave to continue she has no choice but I imagine her pain.
It's awful and I always ask myself this question: how do people do to live after the loss of the beloved?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2018)

My doctors receptionist


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> My* doctors *receptionist


Doctors with a S so it's several receptionists.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > My* doctors *receptionist
> ...



I love them all.

as well as the nurses


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I hope you are not sick?


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > James. We've been together most of our lives. I can't imagine taking a breath without him.
> ...




We've been together 36 years. He's lucky I didn't murderize him a couple times.  
I would have said the same thing about my mom. I couldn't imagine breathing without her. I lost her a couple years back. I learned to breathe but it was the hardest thing I ever had to do. I am lucky I had James and the kids and grandkids. They help with the pain. And you have to go on or lose out on other sweet and imperative things in life. Like a grandbabe throwing a spoon of babyfood green beans in your daughters hair.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 5, 2018)

My wife.
My two kids.
My Mom
My brothers
My nephews and nieces


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


Sorry for the loss of your mother ... I'm sure I have a big problem when my mother dies, I would say I have to prepare myself in advance to try to survive.
You have a beautiful family that is precious.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


COPD


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> My wife.
> My two kids.
> My Mom
> My brothers
> My nephews and nieces


You quoted your wife first is this your answer?


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I am sorry for you , i hope you get well.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 5, 2018)

My wife. There is no one else in my life.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



No cure in sight


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > My wife.
> ...



It is. But hard to say just one isn't it? 
Your spouse should always be number one.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 5, 2018)

BTW - the song in the OP is a great song.
For me, the best song on earth is What a Wonderful World.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


If it's not too personal then I ask you if you have lung cancer?


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


It's true but my mother with her I feel safe ... if I take the plane she must be present with me


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



no sign of cancer, yet


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Merci, Do you have breathing problems? I hope you heal, I know you do not know me but I know from my father's lungs suffer from lung disease and I took care of him.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I'm on oxygen 24/7


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


Thank you for sharing with us, with me I'm not ready, I really dread it, but I have already lost my father, my brother.
But my mother, I'm going to fall, and I do not know if I'll be able to get up.
My father was very sick the doctor told us to prepare for his death.
That's what we did but when he died I cry for three days without stopping almost my mother it will be infinite I think


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Did the doctors give you a diagnosis?


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

My dad because he taught me how to become the man I am.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Very sorry to hear it, Will.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> My dad because he taught me how to become the man I am.


He was successful I really like your sign


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




I don't think you can be truly ready. But Dalia, you will make I through as impossible as that seems. Fold your family and friends in and let them help you. Helping them will help you. Knowing you have to live a good life for your mom will help you. I know it did me.


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

My mom was equally important. She taught me the importance of being patient with others.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Diagnosed 5 years ago...


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad because he taught me how to become the man I am.
> ...


Thanks

I’ve enjoyed the threads you started.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> My mom was equally important. She taught me the importance of being patient with others.




Which also helped make you the man you are! Lucky you with two great ones!


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




That's part of what momma passed from. But she had just been unlucky forever. She beat cancer three times. The first time she was just 32. Then she had a wicked brain bleed. ( I dunno how to spell anueryism ) She kicked its ass. She was like a Timex. Took a licking and kept on ticking, lol! 
She taught us to be tough. If we fell out of a tree and twisted our head backwards, she'd always ask...is there any blood? No? Then get outta here and go play, she'd say. But one time there WAS blood and I thought I was a fuckin goner for sure! Accck! Momma my toe! There's blood!


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > My mom was equally important. She taught me the importance of being patient with others.
> ...


Seeing how democrats are now quick to ignore the importance of family values, I’m very lucky,


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Thank you very much, I created some threads that might interest you, I realize that I am so different from you. and like you I think the balance of mother and father is important. I see on TV the way you live some of you.
The old americain way and i like it's different here in a certain way because the way you are is unique what causes i think jealousies.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

Don't hold those goofballs on TV against us, lol! Most of that is horseshit.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


My father had lung transplantation his case was unique in the world. he was brave he fought his case to pass in the newspapers and I stayed with him in the morning the only one he liked to do was feed the squirrels.
We never forget those we love, health is really the most important thing rich or poor.
My father's operations cost him a fortune and he died because the nurse made a mistake with the medications


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> We are getting older every day, we have loved ones, friends, children.
> But what person do you like most?
> I say it's my mother, I talk to her every day and I can not imagine my life without her.
> I have a bond with my mother so much that even sometimes she knows how I feel .even when she is away from me
> ...





The man upstairs


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

Pier 5. Slip 27 on the right. 

I’m just making a note for myself. lol


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> Don't hold those goofballs on TV against us, lol! Most of that is horseshit.


For me the horseshit is CNN the rest I think I'm talking about the series, the movies


----------



## deannalw (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that! Her mistake must have made it that much harder to bear.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


He had two transplants of the lungs, my father was a tough guy as they say and a nurse gave him the wrong medication.
My mother took steps to pursuit the hospital


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Pier 5. Slip 27 on the right.
> 
> I’m just making a note for myself. lol


I was just invited out on a boat by the guy who married a woman I have a ton of respect for from work.


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

Let’s get back to the topic of this thread. 

My parents were both influential. Each had some impact on who I am as an adult.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> We are getting older every day, we have loved ones, friends, children.
> But what person do you like most?
> I say it's my mother, I talk to her every day and I can not imagine my life without her.
> I have a bond with my mother so much that even sometimes she knows how I feel .even when she is away from me
> ...


My sister.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 5, 2018)

My other half.


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting older every day, we have loved ones, friends, children.
> ...


I lost two sisters.
One was killed by a drunk black guy (******) who ran a red light. The other died because of a heart ailment.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> My doctors receptionist


She's a dilly..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2018)

Dalia said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


He is close to one hundred...


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> My other half.


Michelle?


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

I don’t know anyone who thinks they benefited from obama, deanrd. 

Can you give us a few examples?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2018)

*Who is the most important person for you?*
Me...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 5, 2018)

In my youth,which of course are your formative years,my Father.

He taught me to never bring dishonor to your family or yourself.
To be the best at whatever you decide to do even if you're a ditch digger.
  And to never ever sell yourself short because you're are far more capable than you think when you apply yourself....God rest his Soul. I lost him when I was sixteen.

  Now? My Wife,she's my reason for living through the last four years of cancer,hip replacement and back surgery.

  I can't imagine life without her.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2018)

My furkids..of which none are left. So nobody is.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Pier 5. Slip 27 on the right.
> ...


Que voulez vous dire ?


----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> In my youth,which of course are your formative years,my Father.
> 
> He taught me to never bring dishonor to your family or yourself.
> To be the best at whatever you decide to do even if you're a ditch digger.
> ...


I hope your wife will be fine you already said how you much you love her at a another thread.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> *Who is the most important person for you?*
> Me...


I'm not surprised


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 6, 2018)

.​





*Tomorrow It Will Be Someone Else*​
.​


----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your daughter ?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 6, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Your daughter ?



Hardly ... But Thanks.

She is just a particularly bright child with a wonderful personality who was in need of a little assistance.
I was grateful for the opportunity to clear my schedule and make her the most important person to me.
Perhaps she will embrace the opportunity to assist someone else in her future.

For now ... She just needs to remain a happy child and continue to show interests in her studies.

.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Your daughter ?
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I have to ask when I'm not sure about the meaning in English.
A wonderful little girl, Ha, if all the children could be happy.
The world would already be better


----------



## Mortimer (Feb 8, 2018)

My mum and my sister.


----------

